# How to transfer laser/inkjet images to wood



## e~shot

I have been searching this for longtime and finally found few tutorials. here is what I did

1. Reverse/mirror print your image on any photocopy paper, I used 80gsm. (if you using inkjet printer same as mine you need to apply school glue (white glue) on paper laser users skip this step).










2. Prepare your wood, for this I quickly sanded to #320 but higher is better.










3. I'm using here Mod Podge but you can use any gel medium. like Liquitex gel medium etc...



















4. Place the image and nicely press down and wipe the excess



















5. After 3 hours (it is too early better wait 8h to 12h) - wet the image










6. Gently rub with your finger to remove the paper



















Some tips:


Use laser printout it gives much clear impression than inkjet
Always sand wood upto higher grit, higher than #600 is better
Give much time to dry at least 8 to 12 hours. 
You can find more tutorial on YouTube, I used this tutorial


----------



## Quercusuber

Wow!!!!

Excellent tutorial!!! The results are quite nice 

After the transfer, is it possible to light sand the area (or even use a steel wool) to remove any little scraps from the white glue??

I wonder if it is feasible on a slightly rounded surface. I guess it can be done.

Thanks so much for sharing this!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## squirrel squasher

Looks great


----------



## rockslinger

*Nice E, you're always finding new things to explore. Thank you!*


----------



## parnell

Very cool man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jazz

Hi e-shot,

thanks for sharing, I was just thinking how to do something like this and there you are!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Metropolicity

I think you can do this with mineral spirits if you use laser printed. Looks great! I want to try it now!!


----------



## carboncopy

cool tutorial!

on my to-do list


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have not said it for awhile, but E-Shot is a fine Gent! -- Tex


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

That a REALLY cool idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Greavous

Im going to have to play around with this as well! Thanks for sharing. So far Im stumped as to how to talk my laser printer into printing backwards. Ive been through every page of settings and just dont see how to change it.


----------



## TimR

Greavous said:


> Im going to have to play around with this as well! Thanks for sharing. So far Im stumped as to how to talk my laser printer into printing backwards. Ive been through every page of settings and just dont see how to change it.


I don't think it's a printer setting, I think you have to do it in Paint or Photoshop or whatever software your image is in.

Or, just pick images that are symmetrical, then it won't matter.

(gonna try this tonight)


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Mineral spirits dont work according to John Heisz on youtube. he uses laser printed images and acetone or thinner to do them.






He has very nice DIY videos on homemade tools and other stuff about woodworking. Also checkout his micarta innovation (saw it on his channel first myself) where he leaves some wood from the form he pressed the micarta in (and also the form is shaped with bumps/waves).


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

But its good to know you can use a inkjet printed paper with some glue.. didnt know that ( and dont have a laser printer  )


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much Master.


----------



## NoobShooter

Thats a pretty neat idea.. Thanks E for sharing that one man..


----------



## Charles

I propose to move this down to the tutorials section, unless of course I hear screams of protest.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot

Charles said:


> I propose to move this down to the tutorials section, unless of course I hear screams of protest.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks you Sir!


----------



## oldmiser

Now that is a cool Tip~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ash

You can also use a clothes iron to heat-press a laser-printed or photocopied image onto a wooden surface. Use the same wet/rub method to remove the paper.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Good tips, thanks guys!


----------



## Dr J

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Is this something that should be done post sanding? If so what about removing any excess bits of glue left on the catty? Steel wool? Lots rubbing? Soap and water? Can you do a finish afterwords without smudging, Tru Oil for instance?


----------



## Lee Silva

Awesome!!! You have just made my day!! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Is this way allowed with boiles linseed oil finish? And with CA?
Is it better oil then transfer then glue or transfer then oil then glue?


----------

